# Meet the latest tourist attractions: Abandoned factories



## RowdyRay (Mar 16, 2018)

Meet the latest tourist attractions: Abandoned factories

Just some food for thought. If I were closer, or traveling through.......


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 19, 2018)

Urban decay photos are a big deal in the last 10 years. I've lost count of how many photos have come through the lab that are nothing but the decay of St.Louis.


----------



## Cortian (Mar 19, 2018)

About 25 years ago or so I played a lot of paintball in some of those abandoned factories--including either the old Packard plant or the old Lear Siegler plant.  Or both.  The sites' owners would rent paintball game operators time in their buildings.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 21, 2018)

I haven't been ( but a friend tells me it is interesting ) to an old steel mill not too far from me in Bethlehem, Pa. They have built the area up with a nice venue for music concerts, art museums and historical attractions. The 10 Best Things to Do in Bethlehem - 2018 (with Photos) - TripAdvisor


----------



## cgw (Mar 21, 2018)

Silo City in Buffalo is a major draw:

Silo City: Vertical - Explore Buffalo

It must be Toronto's voracious real estate market but most of the WWII vintage factories(and older)near Lake Ontario were either torn down for high-rise condos or renovated for residential use beginning over a decade ago. Strict enforcement of trespassing rules put a damper on the "urban exploration" craze of old, abandoned structures. Too many photographers and "explorers" were falling through floors or falling off buildings. The City of Toronto semi-maintained a few gems for movie locations and events, like the massive Hearn Power Station that's semi-open:


----------

